# Installation time



## ibboykin (Mar 26, 2017)

A friend of mine is a tobacco farmer here in Western Kentucky. I called him to help me get my dust collector stood up into place. He brought some farm hands and we got it done last night. It took them all of about 30 seconds. Lol. Now time to start installing the duct work.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow! It's nice get help... right when you need it. What nice friends.


----------



## ibboykin (Mar 26, 2017)

Yep. You find out who your true friends are when you really need help.


----------

